# [SOLVED] xen 3.0.4 kernel 2.6.16.33 networking not working

## smoco

Hi

I have installed xen 3.0.4_p1 with kernel 2.6.33 , kernel of dom0 boots , then starts xend and then net.eth0 , but I cannot connect trought eth0 eny where. If I shutdown xend and run /etc/xen/scripts/networking stop ,network is working correctly. 

I'm using static dev (i tried it with udev and network still not working). I've also tried 2.6.49 kernel with same results.

** edit: corrected misleading title (was ...kernel 2.6.33 ...) -- think4urs11Last edited by smoco on Mon May 21, 2007 4:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dumble

Hum.. I know nothing about Xen, but I'm sure that the latest linux kernel hasn't reached the 2.6.33 version....

After checking, the latest version is 2.6.21.1

----------

## smoco

sorry i mean 2.6.16.33

----------

## smoco

I did some tests. Frames leaving fake interface eth0 are not corrupted and are correct , bud reply don't (accoding to tcpdump output) reach peth0 ,with exeption of broadcast frames . 

Networking is ok, because without xend running everything works.

----------

## tokka

Hi

I had the same problem with xen-3.0.4 from the overlay, seems that it's been stuck into portage without any fixes which is pretty frustrating:( See https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-557032-highlight-xen.html for more people with the same problem.

My sort term solution is to start net.eth0 at boot, then manually start xend - which works for testing but means I can't use 3.0.4 with a Gentoo host for our main servers...

----------

## smoco

I've found that problem was in bnx2 driver included in kernels older than 2.6.19 ( I test it only with 2.6.18 , 2.6.16.33 and older). I thing that this driver has bug in promisc mode support. Solution is to download driver from broadcom company site (this link

http://www.broadcom.com/support/ethernet_nic/downloaddrivers.php). Remove from old driver from kernel and install this original broadcom driver as a module (instructions are in driver). I found that this broadcom driver isn't working with kernel 2.6.16.33 (maybe that driver is unusable with older kernels too). I've install it on 2.6.18 (from xen 3.1 src distribution).

This NIC is part of xSeries 3650(maybe also another xSeries) so it is unusable for xen 3.0.4 and gentoo, installed by portage.

----------

